# Opinions Please



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Most people would not pay much for care of an older, retired, or special needs horse so if you are trying to make a profit I think it would be an uphill battle


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think you would be stuck with a lot of special needs horses. You would probably get one or two months of board then nothing. Then you would be in the position of either feeding,sherrifs sale/ board auction.. or euthanizing the horse. People cannot afford the young healthy horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with both. It's a losing proposition. You will be seen as the sucker who will take the horse off their hands then it becomes a "catch me if you can" scenario.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya I had a talk with my fellow horse buddies I have known for years. They rather see me back in with the race horses and bring the babies up and prep for sales. I wont be doing the breeding myself. They send me the weanlings. Which I dont mind at all. I have a few big geldings with gentle nature that would make exellent baby sitters. So I may be heading in that direction instead. But also want to see about retraining after they are finished racing as well. Still in the thought process.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Depending upon the area you live in and the economy in that area, you might have better luck retraining retired race horses if you have a knack for this. I don't know what people would pay for a rehabilitated, retrained ex-race horse, so maybe your energies might be better spent in working with people as well. Unfortunately, there are a lot of people who buy ex track horses with the intention of bringing them home to be saddle horses but completely lack the experience required to deal with their needs. I would hazard to guess that many of these horses eventually end up in the meat pen. In a sense, you would be 'rescuing' good horses. I think the key to making it a viable business is to work with the people who purchase ex-track horses as well as the horses themselves. Could you offer some sort of program that raises awareness of what is required to retrain and rehabilitate an ex-racehorse?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Koolio said:


> Depending upon the area you live in and the economy in that area, you might have better luck retraining retired race horses if you have a knack for this. I don't know what people would pay for a rehabilitated, retrained ex-race horse, so maybe your energies might be better spent in working with people as well. Unfortunately, there are a lot of people who buy ex track horses with the intention of bringing them home to be saddle horses but completely lack the experience required to deal with their needs. I would hazard to guess that many of these horses eventually end up in the meat pen. In a sense, you would be 'rescuing' good horses. I think the key to making it a viable business is to work with the people who purchase ex-track horses as well as the horses themselves. Could you offer some sort of program that raises awareness of what is required to retrain and rehabilitate an ex-racehorse?


 I have been thinking about that as much as anything. I see too many people with good intentions get themselves into a hole with Xrace horses as well as rescued horses. They dont seem to realize just what it takes. I have 3 boarders now that are rescued race horses that just came in. 1 TB has a "Empty Mind " way of going the other 2 are freak outs that do nothing but freak out over little things. They are a work in progress.
:wink:


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *I have been thinking about that as much as anything. I see too many people with good intentions get themselves into a hole with Xrace horses as well as rescued horses. They dont seem to realize just what it takes. I have 3 boarders now that are rescued race horses that just came in. 1 TB has a "Empty Mind " way of going the other 2 are freak outs that do nothing but freak out over little things. They are a work in progress.*
> :wink:


With your background in raising racehorses, do you have any good techniques that are successfully used in retraining ex-racehorses? Are there methods or considerations that work particularly well with previously raced horses that you feel people should know or that you have the expertise to teach them? This would be very valuable information and support for those who take on ex track horses.

I have had two horses from the track. The first came directly from the track and I sold her not long after because I couldn't commit end didn't have the expertise to retrain her. ( I also found out I was pregnant). The second is my daughters mare who we have had for 6 years. The mare is doing fine, but having access to better information and insight about racehorses would have been and would be helpful in dealing with some issues. I think some training on how to handle ex racehorses might have helped us progess a little faster and with a little less fuss.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think you have a very big heart and that is wonderful. Sadly, I have to agree with Stevenson and think that you would soon become a dumping ground. 

I think if you are going to make money at retraining horses, then you need to be good and also quick. It is so cheap to buy well-trained horses these days. 

I, for one, am looking forward to the day that the slaughter houses go full swing in the U.S. and that the good horsemen can take a little time to turn out very good horses and still make a profit. It will give good hearted people such as yourself a chance to make a real difference, while also improving the quality of horse that are available. 

Good luck to you! I hope you can make a difference in a horses life.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I have over 30 years with horses and have learned to say no very easy. I only take in horses that show potential even though the 3 I have are space cadets they are already showing improvement. I believe very much in the let down period. Although its not as long as some think let down should be. I have 1 of the three already working in the round pen with me. 
I agree the reopening of slaughter houses needs to hurry up and get running. There are just too many unuseable run down horses that are taking space up for those that are useable. I know some will get angry I said that but sorry... There are alot of lame sore aged horses that are better off put down then being "SAVED" because someone doesnt have the heart to say enough is enough. 
I do believe the handling of such slaughter bound horses needs to be regulated better then it was. Give the horses and animals respect and caare till the end... its only right. 
We as animal owners and breeders have no one to blame for such a over abundant population of horses. 
The " I want to breed to get a foal because they are cute" ****es me off because about 30 to 40% of those babies end up at auction.
My main foacus is really geared toward the babies. The 3 I have right now are all under 5 yrs old. I put 2 of the TBs out with my gelding herd. Having the drafts laid back personality seems to help the TBs calm down and not feel so stressed out. 
I can say no I will not be a dumping ground for unwanted horses. I have a huge heart but I am also smart. What good would I be if I got in over my head and couldnt take care of the horses. They would be right back where I rescued them from. The 3 I have are owned by 2 business ladies who have the same intensions as I. They pay for feed bedding and hay and pay me to train and care for them. I get only 10% of the resale value which is okay by me because I'm making the money in the training end. They do it for the passion of the horses that they love so much. I will have pics and vids up soon. I may be writing a book on this as thats what I do for a living. TY all for your opinions and you all have very good points.
TRR


----------

